# Evans motorbike finished



## toyman (Nov 16, 2019)

I just finished my 1919 Evan's motorcycle. The motor runs like a sewing machine.Really smooth.The headlight and taillight both work.I found a vintage style belt like they used back in the day.Also found a copy of the original decal that they used on the head tube instead of a badge.The bike has all of its original parts including the mint single tube tires.


----------



## catfish (Nov 16, 2019)

Wow! Very nice!


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 16, 2019)

Nice ride--can we see a pic of the head tube decal? V/r Shawn


----------



## thehugheseum (Nov 16, 2019)

Very nice I’ve always thought these light 2cycle motored type bikes were probably very reliable and easy to use compared to the expensive and hard to maintain motorcycles of the era


----------



## toyman (Nov 16, 2019)

Here is the head tube decal


----------



## toyman (Nov 16, 2019)

Freqman1 said:


> Nice ride--can we see a pic of the head tube decal? V/r Shawn



Just posted it


----------



## toyman (Nov 16, 2019)

Here is a shot of the other side


----------



## schwinnderella (Nov 16, 2019)

Evans decals I got from an old Chicago bike shop years ago


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 16, 2019)

Fabulous!
This shop in Milwaukee, was a prolific Evans dealer.


----------



## 1motime (Nov 16, 2019)

Great bike!  Unusual seat.  What is it?  Thanks


----------



## toyman (Nov 17, 2019)

Here is what it looked like when I bought it.


----------



## toyman (Nov 17, 2019)

1motime said:


> Great bike!  Unusual seat.  What is it?  Thanks



Here it is


----------



## 1motime (Nov 17, 2019)

toyman said:


> Here it is
> 
> View attachment 1097311



Thanks for the photo.  Seat is a beauty.  As far as the "before"  OUCH!  Lots of time and money.  Well done!


----------



## rollin2 (Nov 17, 2019)

That is SWEET.. Nice work.


----------



## redline1968 (Nov 17, 2019)

Very Nice ....is that a custom order belt?


----------



## dave the wave (Nov 17, 2019)

nicely done john!


----------



## Boris (Nov 17, 2019)

Just beautiful. Great job!


----------



## Vincer (Nov 17, 2019)

That‘s very nice.


----------



## bricycle (Nov 18, 2019)

Lots of hard work that more than paid off!!! :eek:


----------



## The Carolina Rambler (Nov 18, 2019)

Boy that's nice!  That's a real gem you've got there.  Very Fine work, and a very fine machine.  Top Notch!


----------



## toyman (Nov 21, 2019)

redline1968 said:


> Very Nice ....is that a custom order belt?



The belt comes from England. There is is a guy on Ebay that sells them.The shipping is a little high because it is coming from England


----------



## redline1968 (Nov 21, 2019)

Awesome. It  looks authentic.... thank you.


toyman said:


> The belt comes from England. There is is a guy on Ebay that sells them.The shipping is a little high because it is coming from England




.


----------



## prbowden (Apr 11, 2020)

Show condition , congratulations


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Apr 11, 2020)

Wow - outstanding!!


----------



## Infared (Apr 12, 2020)

toyman said:


> I just finished my 1919 Evan's motorcycle. The motor runs like a sewing machine.Really smooth.The headlight and taillight both work.I found a vintage style belt like they used back in the day.Also found a copy of the original decal that they used on the head tube instead of a badge.The bike has all of its original parts including the mint single tube tires.
> 
> View attachment 1096914
> 
> ...



Hey John


----------



## mikecuda (Dec 15, 2022)

Stellar!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

